# stop deleting my f***ing avatar



## thc42O (Apr 20, 2009)

Scaled UP so what the fuck.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 20, 2009)

what ??? more info


----------



## crwys (Apr 20, 2009)

This topic doesn't relate to "Wii Hacking" .....


----------



## thc42O (Apr 20, 2009)

any time i put up a forum avatar some mediator deletes it for no reason,
my last one was a flaming skull had it for no more then 3 minutes and sumone deleted it 
IT WAS THE RIGHT FUCKING SIZE


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 20, 2009)

Think about the size in KB also....


----------



## AlphaAxe (Apr 20, 2009)

Here ya go, kiddo.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=85

It's pretty amazing that there are many forums other than Wii Hacking, isn't it?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Apr 20, 2009)

So much disrespect from people towards the mods lately...

Last night I read a post where someone called Toni the "n" word.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Both your avatar and signature combined can be no more then 80 KB in filesize. Your signature is already 64.89 KB.

That leaves 15.11 KB for your avatar.

I'm pretty sure I'm the one who removed your avatar and I recall it being over 80 KB alone.

Please review the "Images, Avatars & Signatures" section of the Forum Rules.

*EDIT:* Topic moved to proper section.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

I was the one that removed animated avatar with the girl that suggested having oral sex..Not to mention that avatar was on the line with being un-appropriate for this type of forum, I have actually removed it because your avatar+sig combination was over 80kb, you should keep an eye on that too!







No need for anger and cursing


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

i didn't know there was a limit to the size of our thingers


----------



## Firedrake1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow....the mods are our friends. Lets be nice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 20, 2009)

Firedrake1 said:
			
		

> Wow....the mods are our friends. Lets be nice.


True that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything can be settled by asking.. We're all open for talk and help, and also to answer any kind of questions anyone could have!


----------



## dice (Apr 21, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> i didn't know there was a limit to the size of our thingers



It was on the page where you chose to sign up.


----------



## Sstew (Apr 21, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> mucus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of people bother to not read that unfortunately.


----------



## Don Killah (Apr 21, 2009)

you might have used a big avatar (let it be either size or width/height)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Don Killah said:
			
		

> you might have used a big avatar (let it be either size or width/height)


Yes he did, every time avatar got removed, it was because it was oversize!


----------



## ToneEQ (Apr 29, 2009)

So why has this users avatar not been deleted?

User

Almost 1 megabyte!


----------



## The Teej (Apr 29, 2009)

ToneEQ said:
			
		

> So why has this users avatar not been deleted?
> 
> User
> 
> Almost 1 megabyte!



If you see someone's ava/sig breaking the rules, report it to us!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2009)

ToneEQ said:
			
		

> So why has this users avatar not been deleted?
> 
> User
> 
> Almost 1 megabyte!


It is removed now


----------



## Smartpal (May 7, 2009)

@OP 
Show the mods some respect. The rules are there for a reason. >_>


----------

